# Chaos Ascendant - The Corruption of The Wraithlord



## The Wraithlord

Ok guys, for the time being, my Tomb Kings have been put on hold. The main reasons for this are 1) the new chaos models are just too freakin cool to pass up on and 2) getting tired of playing a 3rd tier army (yeah I said it). So I have now started in on a Fantasy Chaos army that will be comprised of mostly Warriors and models with Chaos Armour. And this time I won't be concerned with wysiwyg or power level and such. I am going to build this army using the models I want to paint and that look the coolest. As of tonight I now have 5 Chaos Knights assembled so I will post pics of them sometime tomorrow if possible.


----------



## surreal-mind

cool, chaos for the win, looking forward to see your expert painting on the awesome new chaos warriors, got any ideas for what god and colour scheme?


----------



## dirty-dog-

definitly can't wait to see this project come to life, specially with the skill to make em more thatn eavy metal quality.

good luck :victory:


----------



## taLLis

Looking forward to seeing the models so post them up!! 

How many points you doing?



- tal


----------



## The Wraithlord

> got any ideas for what god and colour scheme?


Not yet actually. Something grim and forbidding however and you can be sure my trademark flame and lighting effects will be in there. The biggest question right now is if I want to go with a mixed army or with a single god. I have to read the book far more before I know that. I will try and post pics of the assembled Knights later today if I can (might not, celebrating my 14th anniversary today too). One thing that will be different about this army is that I WILL NOT buy any further models for it until the current set has been painted.



> How many points you doing?


2000pts for sure, more if I fell like painting up more models than I need


----------



## Chaosftw

Wraith.... Thats really ironic that you are building a fantasy army based on Cool-ness, or Wow-Factor. Thats exactly what I did and ironicly enough i went from Chaos T-Sons to Fantasy Chaos and went full Warriors and Knights rofl..... Only difference between you and I at this point is....well you can customize and paint....and well....me...heh... not so much. Can't wait to see what you come up with!

Chaosftw


----------



## The Wraithlord

I am not sure just yet how much converting I will do on this army as the models really stand out on their own. I mostly figure that I will invest some serious time into the paint for the majority of it and convert special characters and such as the fancy takes me. In any case, here are the pics of the first 5 assembled Knights.

Knight 1










Knight 2










Knight 3










Standard Bearer










Champion










Ranked Unit










Not sure exactly how I will paint these models up but I am fairly certain that any hair showing on the horses (fetlocks, mane, tail) will be done in a fire scheme to make them look extremely otherworldly. For the models themselves, I am thinking of getting away from the usual blue tones that I have focused on for my Tsons but I don't wish to go with a basic colour either. I am thinking of doing them in a metallic look but with either runes or eldritch energies painted on top of it and glowing green is the way I am leaning right now. I also think I might try showing these guys as lit up from WITHIN the armour so it will only highlight the fact that these guys are no longer merely human but something far greater and far less at the same time. I will have to play with the paints to finally see where I go with this army as I never really know before I start what I am going to finally end up doing. Should be an adventure the whole way through.

One more thing, I just read in this codex that Lords can ride Chaos Dragons so expect to see a converted High Elf dragon being used as a mount for a Lord regardless of whether I use it in game or not. Probably be the next project after these guys


----------



## Trevor Drake

Very nice wraith, those models are beautiful to begin with and imo you pulled them off perfectly ^^


----------



## Someguy

Nice models.

Out of interest, do you plan on doing any conversions? Your painting is always very impressive but you tend to put stuff together pretty much as standard. 

Nothing wrong with that of course, but with all the hours you spend painting your figures it seems like conversions could be worth it.


----------



## The Wraithlord

I will be doing some yes just not sure on what or how many. As I said, I really think these models stand out on their own and on some of them adding gs to convert them may just make them look too busy.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo

awesome. cant wait to see the painted models!!


----------



## Vaz

I was dubious when I first saw the Knights - from too far away, they had too much going on, but now Isee it was GW's fault for putting too much emphasis on everything.

I assume you're doing Black steed's, from your description.

To counter that have you thought of flipreversing the colours - on my Khorne Warriors, I have bone Armour, with Red Trim, and Brass Weapons. Still used the colours, but it was just something different than the red armour and Black. Still, Khorne are poster boys, so expect a lot of them.


----------



## Red Corsairs

The new Chaos Knights are incredible I agree and as you say they are pretty busy already. But either way, nice clean job of building them and with your painting, I'm really looking forward to seeing the finished product as I know it'll look great! (nothing like a bit of pressure :wink: )


----------



## horusundivided

like the miniatures and look forward to see them painted by your exceptional skills.

however, the thing that struck me most when i read your post was that you're only 14 years old :shok: i sort of imagined you as a veteran who painted for so many years it was sorta natural that you had reached a high state of painting. my respect for your work has just grown tenfold.

(despite the fact that it's just a little demoralising to realise i've been painting miniatures longer than you exist and mine are nowhere near your level. god i feel old)


----------



## LVix

Wow those knight are fantastic models when you see them unpainted (Only seen the ones in WD myself); your colour scheme sounds really nice so far and I can't wait to see how the glowing rune effect comes out and unearthly black horse with flaming hair.. always a classic look.

Hope to see some soon. :grin:


----------



## The Wraithlord

> however, the thing that struck me most when i read your post was that you're only 14 years old


AHAHAHAHAHA! Not sure where you got this idea from but I am 35 with a 13 year old son


----------



## horusundivided

The Wraithlord said:


> I will try and post pics of the assembled Knights later today if I can (might not, celebrating my 14th anniversary today too). QUOTE]
> 
> perhaps you forgot the word "my son's" before birthday then...
> 
> lol


----------



## Vaz

Nahhh, I assume he means Anniversary as the Anniversary of Marriage.

Generally, Birthday means the same as Anniversary .


----------



## Zaden

I can't wait to see how these turn out Wraith. I stopped playing Fantasy four years ago, but I imagine after seeing your progression on these I'll get the urge again. Damn you! =)


----------



## The Wraithlord

> Nahhh, I assume he means Anniversary as the Anniversary of Marriage.


Yeah I did. To be honest, I have never heard of a Birthday being called and anniversary. It has always been Birthday to everyone I know. Cultural differences I suspect 

Thanks for the comments guys, I hope I will do the models justice for you. I have decided that I am not going to go with a single Chaos God for the army so as not to limit my painting to one single theme as I want to be able to do whatever I wish with the models as the urge takes me.


----------



## Haraldrr

Wraith, its chaos, it doesnt matter what colours you paint them lol
And those knights look bad-ass


----------



## squeek

The Wraithlord said:


> Yeah I did. To be honest, I have never heard of a Birthday being called and anniversary. It has always been Birthday to everyone I know. Cultural differences I suspect


I would imagine it is because the meaning of 'anniversary' can be translated from English in to Dutch with more than one meaning, assuming my meagre grasp of the Dutch language isn't failing me. So I would assume that they read it as Birthday (anniversary of your birth) rather than anniversary as used more commonly in English as anniversary of your wedding.  My apologies for rabbiting about semantics 

Looks like a fantastic project anyway Wraith, can't wait to see what you do with the paint schemes!


----------



## Chaosftw

Ya, Wrath Those models look soo sharp I think doing and custom work would actually take away from them unless it was your fantastic base work. I like how you are not limiting yourself to one god though i think that will make them look better. I personally always want to creat some sort of paint scheme that incorperated all four of the major gods as one. But their colors i find are so vivd and just dont seem like they can work off one another. Waiting patiently to see what you come up with!

Chaosftw


----------



## The Wraithlord

You know the sad thing? My Tsons army is -this- close to being finished and I want to paint these knights so badly that I can't even look at them right now lol. I will probably do a couple of washes on my vehicles and some details, finish them up basically, before I start these guys however. Maybe..


----------



## the cabbage

You fell for it buddy, don't buy em until you can paint em.

For anybody of a certain age didn't GW get shit hot at making toy soldiers? In an age where bleating about GW is cool these miniatures are superb.

I can't wait to see them with a few coats of paint.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Here is a pic of the champ with the first bit of paint on him. Not entirely sure if I will keep him this way or not, possibly add a few more black washes to him to really darken it down. Anyway, here is a quick update.


----------



## Underground Heretic

Nice bronzed look. I assume you used a similar technique as you did on your Thousand Sons? If I ever get into WFB I might have to try that technique and the Warriors of Chaos.


----------



## Druchii in Space

They are a lot better than they look in the pics in WD seeing them up close, its odd how GW seems to do that. I was convinced the hounds looked awful in the mag, but when I saw them unpainted at GD I noticed there where pretty good.

Nice painting so far though Wraithlord, really nice, I'll be watching this thread with interest. 

Dang, must stay focused on Dark Elves. Even though everytime I look in the current White Dwarf I see that map of the Northern Realms and find myself looking at the two tribes named after Wei. I can't help but think how cool would it be to have chaos heroes of Zhang Liao and Xiahou Dun.

Your tempting me with this thread man.. arghhh! :grin:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Here is another shot with some more work done. So far I am liking the almost monochrome look I have going on.


----------



## squeek

I really like what you have done so far Wraith, how have you achieved the dirty brass look? Is it metallics with washes on top or something different?


----------



## Damned Fist

Speaking of anniversaries..., it's a good thing that your wife doesn't read these posts because I think that it would be you last anniversary if she knew that you were starting another army!:grin:

They look great so far. I can't wait for show-and-tell on these.:victory:


----------



## Djinn24

All hail, Wraith, master of the metalics. Stunning, that is all I am going ot say about your knights, how many coats do you have to paint on with your paints?2-4 per color layer?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Lol Fist you might be right 

Squeek and djinn: Not as much work as you might think. The armour is simply a mix of tin bitz and black drybrushed on fairly heavily, followed up by roughly 4-5 washes of black basically. Some highlights have been painted in between each wash to keep some of it showing through. Needless to say, I really love the new washes as they have really allowed me to bring my painting abilities up a notch.

New pic. Mini is mostly done now, just the shield, horse legs, sword, and cloth to do. And the base of course. I am also thinking of doing some light sourcing off the sword but haven't given it much thought yet as I want to get everything else done on the mini before I really think about that part. The first pic is the last one I posted with the second being the new one so that a comparison is a bit easier.


----------



## Riandro

how do you get that pristeen white background mate?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Pic is taken with the mini in front of a white piece of paper and the camera has the shutter left open a bit longer to take in as much light as possible. Then I use Photoshop to lower the light levels a bit so that the model looks normal instead of washed out.


----------



## The Wraithlord

New pics. Model is finished with the exception of the sword and a couple of highlights to make things pop. Not entirely sure how I want to do the swords at this moment either. Still thinking of doing OSL but I really don't know at this point what colours I would use or IF I will even do it at all. Same thing with the base, not entirely sure how I am going to go with that but I am thinking of snow and ice, dunno.


----------



## Djinn24

Awesome work, you need to base it though.


----------



## Syph

Like the sound of snow bases. Colour wise, for the swords, red or green would be good to do the OSL in. I'd be leaning towards green. Awesome work so far; as others have said, your metallics are superb.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo

damn. thats awesome. I was gonna have 40k Daemons be my next army... but after reading the WD article, and seeing these minis... its gonna be Chaos Warriors.

speaking of OSL, whats the best way to do it? I would defianately go with a snow base and green or blue OSL in your position... combined with the coloration of the mini, it would look freakin sweet!


----------



## The Wraithlord

At this moment, I am not all that certain of actually doing any OSL for one single reason: it will very much take away from the monochrome look I have going on. I might try it on a test model but we will see. Anyway, for the hell of it I used a skeleton I had lying around to test out making a snow base. Not the best pic but you can get the idea.


----------



## Syph

That's a lot of snow! Out of interest, what method did you use to make the snow? I think I'd go for a slightly less dense amount of snow, but I suppose it _would_ be that dense in the wastes of the North!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Baking powder (NOT soda), pva glue, touch of water. Mix together, smear on base, let dry overnight. Voila.


EDIT: MY MISTAKE, BAKING SODA IS WHAT YOU NEED.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Got the champ done and I am waiting for the snow to fully dry before I try taking a pic. In the meantime, here is a wip shot of the next 4 with the armour and trim finished


----------



## Syph

The Wraithlord said:


> Baking powder (NOT soda), pva glue, touch of water. Mix together, smear on base, let dry overnight. Voila.
> 
> 
> EDIT: MY MISTAKE, BAKING SODA IS WHAT YOU NEED.


Ahh right, that's the method I use. Looking forward to see pics chap!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Wraith, those knights look the absoloute business. FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## The Wraithlord

The white snow base is making it very hard to take a decent pic of the champ so in the meantime, here are the other 4 knights to look at. They are mostly done now with just the fine details and the bases to go. The banner will be in the red I used on the champ and the weapons will be painted in a similar manner to his as well. I am going to take a fair bit of time on the shields as well as they are really ornate and deserve a decent amount of effort.


----------



## Garfunkie

I just wanted to say again that I really like the subdued/worn look of the models. And the eyes of the champ's mount are excellently done.


----------



## Damned Fist

They are turning out Wraith. I am still anxiously awaiting seeing the first one finished. I'm curious what the final look will be for the bases. Great work as usual!:victory:


----------



## lord marcus

very nice miniatures. i love the aromor on the knights...how did you do it?

as a shameless plug, if you need any of the old chaos mutation bitz (i know how crappy they are but they do do things for maruaders) let me know.


----------



## Vaz

Loving the knights, I'm just keeping it to myself at the minute, I can't buy a pack until I have some more money, but I'm itching like... someone's put itching powder in my clothes. 

Look amazing - the Lancer with the Eye shield looks the best, IMHO. The Lance itself is amazing.

One question though, do the Lances fit the Normal Warriors, or do they need cutting down?


----------



## The Wraithlord

They need cutting down but the warrior kit comes with lances also.


----------



## The Wraithlord

All five models are just about done now. I decided to keep the weapons looking more realistic like the rest of the models and not give them lightning effects and such. Also, after showing 3 of them to Damned Fist last night at work and some of the ensuing discussion regarding them, I am going to try something a little different than what I started with on the shields last night. All that is left to do now are the shields and whatever freehand I decide to do on the banner, most likely some form of generic chaos star as I plan to be able to use these models with any mark I wish from game to game. One thing I was really pleased with was how the weapons turned out as I was unsure how they would look without the extreme highlights that people are used to seeing on miniatures.

Which brings me to another topic, realism. For the longest time I have been painting my minis like everyone else and using ultra bright highlights on them to show reflections and such. One thing I have done with these knights is to deliberately NOT use the extreme highlights in order to provide a more realistic look to them and I have to say that while some people may dismiss my painting for it, I will be continuing to do so from now on. I think that these 5 models are the best I have ever done and I truly believe that it is entirely because of the realism and lack of extreme highlights. As happy as I am with my Tsons, I think these knights are far better looking and far less cartoony. Time will tell but I intend to explore this a bit further.

I will try to get some pics up later on today when I get a chance.


----------



## moo

Well wraith i think the thing is that everyone has their own styles and tastes. I try not to copy other people's painting styles but rather talk to the ones i admire and learn from them, then develop my own thing. So good on you tbh, i think its good that people can break from the "norm" and work on what influences them. You have great talent and your models impress me no end, im sure you will appreciate your own models more when you do what you want.

Cant wait to see more of your work.


----------



## beef5570

I agree totally with what the last poster said, your mini's are very, very nice indeed.
Rob:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Update.

Models are done now, just the bases to be finished. I haven't yet put any dullcote on them so if there are any suggestions, I would be happy to hear them.














One thing I have yet to decide is how exactly to paint the chaos star on the banner. I was thinking of going with the fire colours I used in my power weapon tutorial but I am afraid that it will be too bright and draw the eye away from the monochrome look to the model. I could paint it in straight white/bone colours but I am not really sure of that. Suggestions and ideas would be greatly appreciated in that regard for sure.


----------



## Damned Fist

..., only one word comes to mind; *Gorgeous*! :victory:


----------



## Underground Heretic

I can think of other words, but there are kids on the site. Wraith, you set a challenge for the rest of us to try to measure up to.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Here is a quick, slightly blurry pic of the knights ranked together with the bases finished. I need to find a way to take individual pics that won't wash out the white of the snow but so far nothing has worked. Thinking of using a black background...


----------



## Untitled401

holy cow...
thats sexy


----------



## Otep

i really dig these guys wraith! they look pretty bad ass...

whats your next plan of action for this chaos army?

... speaking of which i still have to finish up my boob snake >_<


----------



## The Wraithlord

Next thing to do is as follows:

1) darken banner pole
2) remove static grass from the bases (really hate the way it turned out. Good idea gone wrong I think) and fill in with snow.

Once that is done, I will be starting on the Juggernaut Lord. And let me tell you, as much as I enjoyed painting these knights they are NOTHING compared to my need to paint the new jugger lord. The model is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## moo

Lol good luck wraith, i eagerly await it being done, maybe you can do some wips/tutorials for your metallics on the juggerlord  To be honest i want that mini too !


----------



## pchandler43

First off, the paint job is superb, you're right about the realistic feel to the armor and weapons. I agree that you should continue that way.

In regards to the banner, maybe do a dark gray for the generic mark of chaos going on their. Or perhaps a dark purple, shaded into the banner, so it won't pop out and draw attention away from the riders and mounts


----------



## The Wraithlord

Very slight update: 

I started on the Juggernaut Lord last night. So far I just have the first few coats done on the Lord's armour but I think I have managed to get it very similar to the Knights armour while still having a definite red tint to it. Once I get the armour done I will post some more pics.

As for the banner symbol, I think I might try a bone colour like Fist suggested, mainly because it will tie in a bit with the bone from the rest of the models while still looking decent on the red background.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Quick pic of the wip armour for the Khorne Lord. Trying to keep it darker and more realistic like with the knights but also give it a reddish tone. Working well so far but still a bit more work to do on it.


----------



## HorusReborn

ooh he's looking tasty!! Did you start with a base of tin bitz?


----------



## squeek

Wraith that is looking fantastic, are you planning to do the same with the jugger?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Not entirely sure yet how I will do the jugger. Similar I think but much darker, more like the armour of the knights in order to make him stand out on it. I am also thinking of doing a very slight glowing effect under the ridges of the juggernauts armour plates to show its otherworld origins but it will have to be very very subtle in order to keep the realism up like I want to.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Little bit more:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Quick pick of the wip lord next to a finished knight to compare the armour.


----------



## BDJV

Everything is just outstanding looking! I'll be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## Imperial Dragon

As always i really enjoy looking at your models Wraithlord, keep up the good work and can't wait to see more.


----------



## drivebybaptism

Sorry if you've been asked before but how did you get your red and gold like that? It's beautiful


----------



## The Wraithlord

Driveby: Generally I start with a dark base coat, add a few small highlights and then go nuts with a large number of washes using the new GW washes to build up (or down sometimes) to the colour I am going for.


----------



## drivebybaptism

Ah cool. Personally I've been using the scheme found on the GW website for painting Berzerkers. Very nice bright red you end up with


----------



## Chaosftw

Wraith i am just going to stop commenting and just watch and enjoy in jealousy at your work . It is quite evident to me now that no matter the project, your painting makes it look out of this world.

Cheers,

CHaosftw


----------



## Tankworks

Looking at these guys just reminded me of 'Conan the Barbarian'!


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

Shite. I had a plan for my own Jugger Lord (when it arrives at the shop), but I may have to nick that metallic red instead. Absolutely beautiful. If I may ask, how difficult does it look like it'd be to remove the headdress?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Update

Most of the main body is done now as well as the cloak. Again, deliberately keeping the tones muted and similar to each other to present a slightly monochrome look. Not sure of the reddish area in the helm though so I would like opinions on that from the rest of you. I still have some work to do on the tassles on the helm but for the most part, he is done. Now to start on the arms and then on to the juggernaut itself.


----------



## Underground Heretic

Dang, Wraithlord that is some amazing work! Keep up the good work, you're putting me to shame. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Syph

How sad am I? I got all excited when I saw your thread updated on the forum overview! :laugh:

I really like the fiery red in the helm - adds some colour to the model and gives an impression of power over the knights you painted recently. Any updates to come for those (you promised better pics )?


----------



## Otep

O_O i am scared of your painting now...
the greatness... it is too much 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

lol just kidding  your lord looks amazing... i would say keep up the good work but i dont need to


----------



## The Wraithlord

Lord is pretty much done now. Might have a few minor details to pick out if I spot them, or you guys do looking at the pics, but he is finished. Now to start on the juggernaut. Also a pic of the first finished Warrior Champion.










EDIT: realized I missed the spike in the middle of the Lords shield lol.


----------



## Munky

superb stuff there my friend and i really like the red bit on the helm its like its glowing with the power of khorne.( could you pm me how you painted that please or a tutorial, its what im looking for for a bloodthirster im painting up over new year)


----------



## The Wraithlord

What with the family off in Florida I have been painting like a fiend. I have put the Khorne lord on hold until I can get something better to use on the base so I decided to start on the first unit of Warriors. Not only do I have the Champion above done but I have now finished the first basecoat colour and umpteen washes AND the first layer of trim colouring on the next 11 models as well. Once the paint is dry I will begin the washes on the trim and then take some pics to put up, hopefully tonight.


----------



## Chaosftw

Looking awsome Wraith! i am liking the lord on foot. I don't know how anyone could have the poise to do a whole fantasy army with the detail you put in.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## The Wraithlord

Armour and darker trim is finished, as is the leather and chainmail. The boltgun metal areas have been picked out and all that is left for those areas is cleanup and the washes/highlights. After that will be the cloaks, bone areas, and the banner.


----------



## Syph

Really liking those so far Wraith, but then that's nothing new about your work. 

Couple of questions:

Are you a quick painter or is it the style of painting for these models that allows you to knock em out the way you do? You have such a clean painting style and your obvious talents with metallics really shows with these models - they seem perfect for you.


----------



## The Wraithlord

In general I am not a quick painter at all but for these I am doing line painting to speed it up, painting the same colour on all the models at the same time. Of course, it helps that the family is gone so I have been painting almost from the time I get up to the time I hit the sack again simply because I can heh. The other thing that is helping is that these models are done almost entirely in multiple layers of washes. Every colour you see on the models is just a single basecoat colour which is then brought to the look I want with anywhere from 3-10 layers of thin washes. Of course, I do have to add some highlights at times but in general it isn't really that often because of the nature of the paint scheme. By the time I have finished the wash on all 11 models in a row they the first ones are already dry and ready for the next layer which allows me to just keep going non stop. Add in to that the fact that I have always found metals to be very easy to do and you have a great combo for speedier painting.

As an aside, I absolutely LOVE the washes. They are hands down the best single product GW has ever put out for us painters.


----------



## BDJV

Looking good Wraith!


----------



## Damned Fist

Holy Crap! You have been busy! Your going to have this army completed before your Thousand Sons at this rate. Keep it up Wraith..., they are looking good.:victory:


----------



## Underground Heretic

Wraith, I paint tectonically compared to you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## The Wraithlord

> Your going to have this army completed before your Thousand Sons at this rate


Lol, yeah the probablility is quite high :laugh:


----------



## The Wraithlord

These models are almost finished now with only the banner and red cloaks left to do along with the bases of course. I am still tossing around the idea of doing symbols on the armour plates as if they had been etched but I can't make up my mind about it. There are a few models like that in the armybook that look amazing but I don't quite know if that will fit the gritty, grimy, realistic look I have been attempting. I would very much appreciate your input on this guys.


----------



## zboy234

well if your just going for the ity gritty look, I would say no to the etched symbols, unless they are full of dark chaos energies:biggrin:.... then it might stand out too might if you used a bright colour, detracting from the overall effect.... but still why dont you try with a test model then show us, but still overall this IS still your choice:grin:

P.S Oh and thank god finally someone else who hates NMM I'm not saying those who do it are wrong but there are perfectly good metallic paints made for the job......:ireful2:

Good work and great painting.

Cheers,

Zboy234


----------



## Vaz

Just a quicky, Wraith - is the Guy with the Black face finished? I think that looks pretty snazzy at that - just give him some glowy evil eyes, like your horsemen, and paint some bone on the spikes, and you're good to go. It looks better than the flesh, and further takes away from the 'I'm a bad man' and says 'I'm with Chaos' more than pink skin.


----------



## BDJV

They are looking great! I second a test mini with etched symbols.


----------



## The Wraithlord

> is the Guy with the Black face finished?


No he isn't Vaz . Not sure yet where I want to go with the skin.

A test model is a decent idea, I may give it a try.


----------



## Damned Fist

> No he isn't Vaz . Not sure yet where I want to go with the skin.


I *do* like the look of the black skin. It fits with the monochromatic look and might be fun to work with. Obviously you'll have to add tones to it rather than leave it all black.., but there could be possibilities here.

The rest is spot on! Keep it up:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord

I will post pics later but aside from the bases the entire squad is done banner, cloaks, skin, everything. For the skin I started doing it with a black, ashy look with glowing orange eyes and while it DID look good (spot on with the idea Vaz) it unfortunately did not fit the looks of the model. Kept along with the monochrome feel no doubt, gave him a daemonic look for sure but came nowhere near the more realistic look I want for this army, not by a long shot. I am deliberately keeping this army low on the abnormal shit, a highlight here or some glowing eyes there, and having an entire head painted up so it didn't look anything like semi real even was too much the other way.

I -will- use that idea in the future though so consider the idea stolen Vaz 

Update:

Here is the newest pic. All that is left to do is the rope the skulls are hanging from on the backs,the weapon hilt wrappings, a bit more detail on the banner icon (shading and such) and I am thinking of adding stubble or tattoos to the bare headed dude. Bases need to be done of course but that will just consist of some rocks and then the snow. I only took the pics of the front 6 and the back ones look exactly the same obviously.


----------



## HorusReborn

Hey man, I like how these guys are turning out. At first I was a little skeptical, but thanks to the rank going on here, they really do look menacing! Great work on capturing the essence of the Warriors! Even I felt awestruck when I was looking at them! Well done!


----------



## Syph

Good stuff Wraith. Skin has turned out well on the warrior too. I think a tribal, Mike Tyson tattoo could work well if you can pull it off, or indeed stubble as long as you don't do both. It seems a shame he's not bearded as that'd really suit the men of the North look I think they're taking on.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Got turned aside with some touch ups on my Tsons but I am back to this now. Going to finish off the snow bases for the warriors (and the tattoo on the bare headed dude) after I post this and then..... Mounted Exalted Hero! Got the model basecoated already and I will begin painting it up today and I am going to -try- to do a metallics tutorial with him at the same time. I said try though as I am really now sure how well my metallics method will translate into a tutorial simply because of how I do them. Stay tuned.


----------



## Djinn24

Looking great and give us a tutorial on the metals.

Did you mean for the cloaks to have a shiney/wet look?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Djinn: the cloaks look like that from heavy wash use unfortunately. Good thing is that the wet effect is gone for the most part now that I have sprayed the models with Dullcote.

Update to the log: new pics of the wip Exalted Hero. The three pics are all of the same model obviously, each one showing the next stage in the painting process (working on that tut Djinn ).










Basecoat starts out black and then straight dark brown is painted on the entire horse. The first pic is after the first layer is done with a mix of dark brown and Graveyard Earth. 










Second pic shows the next layer with straight Graveyard Earth used for highlights. All the paints are put on very lightly and built up so each layer is roughly....5 passes to get to how I want it. Looking at the second pic you can see that the model is way brighter than the horses the Knights were on and that is where my latest painting efforts have led me. I now paint brighter and then use the washes to build DOWN to the colour I want instead of the traditional layering up. 










The final pic is the horse after it has been washed fully. I took some pics of the in between stages of the washes but they don't really show up that well on camera, not enough to show the difference between stages. For me the washes are done in *several* layers, more so than the paint even. The results you see in the third pic were reached by several light, watery coats of Gryphonne Sepia (by light I mean at least 60% water) followed by the same using Devlan Mud. As I go through this and in the tutorial that will come about with this model, you will see that I use these two washes heavily on just about everything on the model as this is what helps keep the monotone, unified look. Thats it for now I think, more painting to do :victory:


----------



## squeek

Really nice Wraith, this is going to be a fantastic army when it is done. I look forward to your tut you are making as well!


----------



## Vaz

Absolutely loving that Daemonic Steed - it truely is second to the Big Man, and even then, Dorghar could take some Beauty tips...

I'll ask Jez for a Hump Smiley.


----------



## The Wraithlord

> I'll ask Jez for a Hump Smiley


You mean like this?









:victory:


----------



## HorusReborn

Lookin good Wraithlord. I loved painting this figure. I know it's static looking, but the detail to pic out was tits! Lookin good!!


----------



## LVix

Looking absolutely awesome... I do love the paint job on the steed and the natural tones.

Can't wait to see more! :biggrin:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Your wish is granted then. Here is the steed fully finished sans snow and maybe some ice on the base. You will note that there are two unfinished areas on the model, namely the saddle area and the fur just behind it. Reason for this is that none of it shows when the model is mounted so why bother 










And here is a wip shot of a fairly well along stage in the riders progress:


----------



## squeek

Ouch! No wonder the guy looks a little pissed Wraith!  I can't wait to see it finished, each model you do in this army seems to get better and better.


----------



## Vaz

The Wraithlord said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :victory:




EXACTOMUNDO =)

Looking absolutely delicious, as always! The texture and depth is amazing =O.








On MSN, there's a girl I know, and whenever I use 3 or more smilies in one message, she goes "Don't Rape the Smilies". I assume that now would be a good time? =D.


----------



## BDJV

The Lord and mount are looking fantastic!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Rider is done now with the exception of the washes on the fur for the cloak.










Damned Fist asked about a possible group shot of the finished models and I believe he is right. I will do that tomorrow at some point.


----------



## Djinn24

Wraith I figured you could dull the model with dull coat, you are not a new painter so my question to you was a serious one, I could see that the cloaks had just been skinned from their victim amd thus still wet looking . The army is looking great and it is crazy the colors before the wash and how dramatic the layering is. I need to tinker with the new washes, I think I have only discovered a part of their use.

Only C&C is on the head of the hammer, the cool iron look is badass but I would make the sigil on the hammer have a glowing look to it.

And thank you for the metal tut, for when it finally comes out! *air humps*


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Excellent work Wraithlord! These models look like they have been made with pure awesomeness and painted with liquid awesomeness! I can't paint well myself, but just looking at these models makes me dream of my furture armies looking this good. 

Oh and Djinn, why didn't you steal Vaz's new smiley


----------



## cccp

those knights look great wraith, the way theyre inked is perfect.


----------



## BDJV

That's a lovely looking mini!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Thanks guys, glad you like it.



> I would make the sigil on the hammer have a glowing look to it.


I am going to give that some serious consideration Djinn.


----------



## Djinn24

Regardless, they are some beautiful minis, I love your dark metal look ad you have truely mastered the new washes to a masters level.

The reason I did not steal the new smiley is the fact that it is not air humping, thatis more of the arse rape smiley .


----------



## The Wraithlord

Group shot of the finished or mostly finished models done so far. Not shown are 12 more Warriors and 10 assembled and primed hounds.


----------



## Damned Fist

There we go! This army *is* going to be exceptional. The snow bases look great and contrast perfectly with the models. Very good choice there. Well done Wraith, keep it up!:victory:


----------



## HorusReborn

lookin good and brown wraith! I like the simplicity!


----------



## Chaosftw

HorusReborn said:


> lookin good and brown wraith! I like the simplicity!


Agreed! The colors look very simple. They are not .... "Unrealistic" They come across as war-torn which is imo very 'Chaos-E', and the snow colored base really adds to the over-all effect. Favorite piece would probably the Horses. Just because of the approach you took on them, They come across as very Dark almost 'evil' if you will. Not to mention i have never seen horses done they way you did them!

Outstanding Wraith Loving it!!!

Good on ya!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## The Wraithlord

While I have been waiting for some paint on the hero to dry (almost done btw, just the shield and snow to do now) I assembled and primed 10 Warhounds and I have to say I am not happy. Bloody seam runs right down the back from front to back for each one. No way in hell can I paint these without gs to fill the gaps. Talk about shoddy planning for these models. Bah.


----------



## moo

Wow, your progress on these models is awesome and they are really coming together, the quality of work is exceptional. While im a fan of NMM and the brightly coloured cartoon armies etc, Im enjoying this wip immensely and your style is great. Most of my friends who paint all actually paint in a similar style to you, preferring darker feel to all their models. Im still waiting for a step by step tutorial on the metals  

One query tho, how do you maintain your concentration for the project because at the moment i've been faltering with mine and keep straying from my army building.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Honestly I think it is because I am enjoying painting these models so much and I am painting them line style so it goes quicker. When you are finishing models to the level you want and still doing them fairly quickly it seems to be very encouraging. Right now, as much as I love them, I don't even want to look at my Tsons models as I have been painting them for so long now thanks to stripping them and repainting, not to mention the fact that one of my Tsons will take nearly a week on its own. As for the metals tutorial, the pics I took weren't enough as, for some entirely dense reason, I took them during the progress of the horse instead of the fully metal covered rider . I am instead going to take pics of the next champion step by step, layer by layer, and do not only a metals tutorial but one for my red cloth, my weapons, etc and also have them all combined into a big tutorial on how to paint a chaos warrior Wraithlord style. Once I am done the hounds, that will be next.

Update: last night saw the Exalted Hero finished and based along with the finished Warrior squad. Pics for that hopefully later tonight if I can. I also got the fur done on all 10 of the hounds as well.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Pics of the finished Exalted Hero


----------



## Djinn24

*cough* nice hammer

Beautiful model though the snow almots looks a bit to clean for having a huge ass hell horse walking through it.


----------



## BDJV

Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Nice Exalted Hero Wraith, very nice indeed

I agree with djinn though, the snow looks very white and clean. My only other comment would be to maybe give the edge of the base a bit of a tidy. But apart from that it looks fantastic


----------



## The Wraithlord

Edge of the base needs to be finished still as I am not entirely sure what I am doing with those in regards to the movement trays.

Do me a favour and gimme a vote on cmon please folks: http://www.coolminiornot.com/210444


----------



## Syph

Voted. 

1 comment with regards the base - I trim my half snow/gravel bases with black just to help the snow stand out a bit more and almost disguise the trim part. In terms of the movement tray, surely all you can do is yet more snow considering it looks like a fairly heavy coverage there! :biggrin: 

I have to admit I'm not sure about the amount of snow there is there - it's certainly realistic but it seems a shame to bury his lower leg in snow. It could well be because snow is a total shit to take a photo of though.


----------



## Damned Fist

Voted. I agree with Syph about the base though. I think that the black part needs to be cleaned up some what. Either redo the black or else cover it in snow. Otherwise..., it looks great!:victory:


----------



## Red Corsairs

Great work Wraith. Loving the glowing eyes in the shield and I really like the effect of the darker metallics! Keep up the excellent work :good:


----------



## HorusReborn

Wraith looks good man, I don't think they're your best but you're doing this fast I think I've read. I still think the Lord could be cleaned up a little in regards to detail and painting. It needs a slight highlight on the maces's grip "tape" to bring it out more, aswell as the cloak. I also think the horns look a little sloppy and should be cleaned up with the base colour. They look like all you did was put a wash on the base colour and that was that. Just a couple of things man, looks good none the less!


----------



## The Wraithlord

> It needs a slight highlight on the maces's grip "tape" to bring it out more, aswell as the cloak


Actually it has it, just didn't come out right in the pictures unfortunately. Not trying to blow my own horn here but that model looks 1000x better in person. I just can't ever seem to get the pictures just right but then again I haven't bothered with making a picture box or getting better lighting so... 

Here is the first wip shot of my Chaos Hounds. The fur is finished now with the horns, claws, tails, and skin still to be done. All 10 look like this of course, just didn't think I needed more than the three to show of the progress.










As a side note, I don't think I will ever bother to post a pic on CMON again. While continually checking my gallery to see what score that model was pulling down I watched it go from 8.8 to 7.3 in roughly ten votes. That site is no good for any ones confidence and there are people on it who will deliberately judge a model way low just to fuck with the score. I just wish that people had to comment to vote and at least explain the score they gave.


----------



## BDJV

The hounds are lookin' good. 

I stopped using CMON ages ago fo the same reasons.


----------



## moo

One thing to bear in mind when putting things on cmon is that you shouldn't take the score to heart until after about 70 votes imo, I think its got a score it deserves now, but also bear in mind that because you have gone for realism rather then extreme highlighting alot of detail will be lost and people won't see the model for what you've gone for. Generally when i've ever put anything up on CMON i give it a number i think it should be and knock it down a couple notches. To be honest if you want any helpful comments and criticisms, don't expect it from CMON voting gallery, either use their forums and ask for constructive criticism or post it on CofC because they are much better at giving comments.


----------



## squeek

moo said:


> One thing to bear in mind when putting things on cmon is that you shouldn't take the score to heart until after about 70 votes imo...


Well it is 8.6 as of now on 85 votes so moo's advice seems to be pretty sound! 

Do you have a link for CofC moo?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Yeah I was happy to see it go back up but you are right Moo, you can't take the score there to heart at all.

CofC?


----------



## Vaz

If you mean Chest of Colours...

Wraithlord, you've astounded yet again... The hair is fantastic! I might steal your idea now for my White Lion Cavalry (don't ask) =P. The puppies are lookin' gurd.


----------



## HorusReborn

Wraith I get ya about the pics man, happens all the time to me too! Just thought I'd add that in just in case! I am SURE the model looks that much better in person, I can relate LOL The hounds are lookin awesome, the fur and skin are fitting right in there with the uniformity of the army! Love 'em!


----------



## Djinn24

Horus said he was not scared of you Wraith, I think he is implying that your painting is the suxorz!

***fight fight fight***

Brushes at 20 paces? Dueling Airbrushes? What shall it be!


----------



## HorusReborn

I'm not implying that at all Djinn! Just not afraid of competition, and wraith in a competion. What I meant by that was if he wins something he sure deserves it!! But I will choose the Airbrush LOL


----------



## The Wraithlord

I think I missed something here.....


----------



## Djinn24

I was talking with Horu reborn abou tthe next painting session and how everyone needed to bring their A Game because you and well as others had talked about joining. Horus made mention that it does not bother him that you are joining.

It was nothing but a small attempt at light hurmor for the sake of friendly competition.


----------



## HorusReborn

Yeah that's all it was! No worries Larry!!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ahhh gotcha. Just wasn't quite sure what you talking about as I don't think I was part of that chat lol.


----------



## HorusReborn

heheh nope can't say you were LOL now back to the topic!!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Small update: I now have the skin areas done on the hounds and most of the bone areas have been picked out in white in preparation for the washes. I am not quite sure how but I screwed up the muzzles of two of the hounds and they now have this odd looking brown colour on them so I will need to go back over those two to fix them.


----------



## Damned Fist

I got a chance to see these up close last week for the first time in about a month. Believe it or not the pictures here look like CRAP compared to the actual models. Wrath: You may have to get Dave at work to snap a few photos for you so that people here can truly appreciate how well done these are! Keep it up Bud:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Yeah that might be a good idea, I will have to ask him.

Here is a pic of the finished Hounds. The whole squad looks like this so I just took a pic of a few of them.


----------



## HorusReborn

they look sick man! Well done! is the liche purple you've used for the scales on them?


----------



## The Wraithlord

No actually. It is black/red gore base, blood red highlights, Bhaal Red washes.


EDIT: heh, just realized they are NOT finished. Forgot the eyes of all things


----------



## The Wraithlord

A taste of things to come:


----------



## dirty-dog-

WOW.

thats basiclly all i can say, everything looks good Wraith, and those hounds are awsome, and cant wait to see what else is to come.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

The Wraithlord said:


> A taste of things to come:


After seeing this (amongst the rest of your work) there is only one thing i can say abouth the Wraithlord...


HE'S A WITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only kidding, Very nice work there Wraith, very nice indeed. I look forward to seeing more of these armoured beauties


----------



## The Wraithlord

Alright, now that I am back to work and not laid off my painting time has been reduced drastically. However, here are a few more pics to show the progress on the model. I gave him blond hair and tried to lighten the skin tones a bit, added the lava style effect to the weapon and shield, and painted the fur on the cap. Keeping in mind some of the other advice I have gotten about lighting I have tried to give it a go and keep lower areas a bit darker, even on the fur by leaving the top of the shoulders a bit brighter than the lower parts of the cape.


----------



## Digg40k

This thread makes me want to play Fantasy and thats a big ask! Excellent work as always Wraith, any chance we could see some full army pictures? I bet all your models in battle formation look f*ck*ng fantastic!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Actually Digg there is an army pic of what I have finished so far a couple of pages back.


----------



## LVix

More models expertly painted by the master... :victory:

But gah, despite the awesome pant job I still can't stand those hound models... the shall be converted when I get around to doing mine!

And yet the paintjob on the skin is soo good.... I'm confused now.... do I like them or not??? :crazy:


----------



## Red Corsairs

This army is really starting to look AWESOME! I've always loved your lava effect and I still love it where you've applied it into this army. The warhounds look brilliant too. I'm looking forward to further updates.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Small update. Got the shield mostly painted with only a few more light wash coats to be placed in certain spots on it, tried to clean up the halberd a bit although I think I may have to scrap it clean and start over on the blade. Couple of minor touchups as well which leave mainly the cloak to be finished.


----------



## Djinn24

Looking awesome as normal. What do you not like about the blade?


----------



## inqusitor_me

man you are one of the best i have seen i love it


----------



## The Wraithlord

Djinn, it just looks a bit....dirty and textured when viewed up close.


----------



## Djinn24

Ahh ok, maybe a bit of bad primer? I find some 400 and 800 grat sand paper can fit that up and you will probably have minimal repaint.


----------



## Chaosftw

I don't know wraith,

I think it looks good. Its Chaos its not suppose to be perfect. The one thing that is most appealing has for to be the molten looking face within the weapon! I think that is some fantastic paint work on your part! I have to ask, do you ever get time to play games? it always seems like your bustin a nut on painting a fig over the course of an evening or 2 if not more 

In any case it looks fantastic!

Keep it up, its always an inspiration looking at your work!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## HorusReborn

Hey man, fantastic work for sure! One thing can be said, your work is consistent, I love the lava effects on this figure!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Chaosftw, actually I had a couple games with the army this past Sunday. I learned that if you want to do magic in a WoC list you either go all in or not at all. Otherwise they are too easy to shut down. When it comes to close combat however, these guys ROCK.

Didn't feel like painting last night despite having been on a bit of a break from it for a little while now so I assembled the newest addition to the army. Going to be a BITCH to paint but it should be fun to use.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Always loved that mini. It will be great to see what your talents bring out of it mate.


----------



## Vaz

Please tell me that you've not pinned or glued it =(.

And they are good indeed - just remember to place it in some Wooded Terrain - it's a Monsterous Large Target, so can move without penalty and draw LOS to anything, while benefitting from the Soft Cover, so you're being targetted on a 5 by most troops, so it's a nice piece of kit. And try letting someone charge it with Light Cavalry/Skirmishers, hehe.

Will love to see how that turns out.


----------



## HorusReborn

definately hope you didn't pin it? It's something to tackle in bits!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Oh it is fully pinned and glued. Just going to be for tabletop so I will do the best I can on it but I also am not going to overly worry about it either.

Started on the second squad today. Got the darker armour done up to the highlights and a first glaze. Also painted on the trim colour which also needs a few glazes to get where I want them.


----------



## Chaosftw

I think you will have a good time with that one. It will look wicked once complete! I actually have two of them I am using the cannon part (excluding wheels and frame) as Vindicator turrets. 

Its good to see you actually get out and play wraith! your not just a slave to your GS and paintbrushes 

Chaosftw


----------



## Mordeth

Great-looking army!
Curious how the hellcannon will turn out, will you keep the dull tones of the armour, or will you make it brigther to symbolise ravaging souls? ;D
And I wonder, how long do you take on one model?


----------



## cco12

Very cool man. Cant wait to see that hellcannon


----------



## bishop5

Really, really nice work! Almost makes me want to bin my puny Vampires and collect Chaos.


----------



## The Wraithlord

So I am thinking of making my Khorne Juggerlord into a Dragonlord as well, making the model interchangeable with each mount. To that effect I have purchased a High Elf dragon and intend to convert it to chaos. What I am looking for are ideas on how to do so, preferrably WITHOUT going down the obvious Nurgle road and without adding a second head (never ever EVER going to happen). I already plan on replacing the HE reins with chains, adding some more spikes to the body possibly, and making the wings look a bit ragged, maybe even gs'ing some screaming faces upon them. I wouldn't mind getting some more ideas from you folks however, so I you are willing, I would love to hear them.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Chaos symbols/runes cut in to the very flesh of the beast is well within your abilities mate and could look sweet. You could even paint them up as lava showing through the cracked hide.


----------



## Death 0F Angels

even just gashes in the hide would look good. Just dremel out a chunk throw some GS in and run a blade down in parralel lines to look like the muscle underneath. I think a dark paintjob and gashed up wings will do it for the most part though.
Definatly chop those ear things and add horns. the armour plate on the head doenst really fit either . like a metal maw maybe. I would actualy try to find a good head swap. LoTR dragons head maybe. Not sure how easy that would be to come by or if its even right size though.


----------



## Mordeth

nah, dont change the head... just make it really dark, and maybe cut of some of the armour, to make it look cracked after heavy figthing. And maybe put some... tentacles or something on it... maybe you can give it an extra pair of eyes! Like in the Gotrek&Felix novel, dragon slayer, that big mutaded dragon! 

Looking VERY MUCH forward to see the result of this little project, so best of luck!


----------



## covey

why don't you change the base to a chaos shrine? and I guess take the wings from the soon to be released damon prince model. Oh, and also add sigils to the different gods, like Tzeentch or Khorne *my favorite XD*


----------



## Death 0F Angels

Changing the base into a choas shrine is a good idea imo.


----------



## Creon

The Wraithlord said:


> I wouldn't mind getting some more ideas from you folks however, so I you are willing, I would love to hear them.


What I would suggest is the saddle mount, where you're going to switch in the Khorne lord should be a nest of skulls. Very Khorne. And something that's very chaos and not too difficult to do is a few extra tails. That's all I have right off the bat.


----------



## Scorpio

Something else could be having large amounts of skulls on chains/hooks hanging down from the saddle, or even have then pierced into the skin of the dragon itself.


----------



## Damned Fist

covey said:


> why don't you change the base to a chaos shrine?


*Yes*! This is a very good idea. It's not over the top but rather a subtle change that will make this model really stand out. I'll second this onek:


----------



## HorusReborn

Yeah, cut the dragon from the rocks and make him stand on a pile of skulls. The subtle conversion work to the dragon itself would really add to the character of the base. The faces in the wings would be tits man! I think adding some bone horns breaking through in certain areas would add some flair!

Sorry it took so long, but I wanted to see what others had to say to come up with something man oh and nugley dragons don't work with Khorne riders LOL


----------



## covey

HorusReborn said:


> Sorry it took so long, but I wanted to see what others had to say to come up with something man oh and nugley dragons don't work with Khorne riders LOL


yeah, that would be just wierd, because like five seconds on the lord being on the dragon he would die because of all the plagues that are around the dragon


----------



## The Wraithlord

I like the warshrine idea, I will definitely take a serious look at that, even if it is just carving chaos runes into the thing and piling skulls around it. I might do some extra horns coming through the armour as well but not out of the lava body itself as that would look weird. 

In the meantime, some progress was made tonight on my Warriors.










Most of the straight metal areas are just about complete now. Icons need some more details and the weapons still have quite a bit of work to go. The unit is definitely coming along now and the end is in sight.


----------



## covey

nice your warriors are looking good, I collect a warriors of chaos army as well, so is it ok if I show you my slaneeshi warriors? *In a different thread of course*


----------



## Syph

Go for it covey.

They're shaping up nicely Wraith; can't wait to see what you do with the dragon.


----------



## Djinn24

That would be awesome Covey!

Wraith I am green with your skill!


----------



## HorusReborn

Covey would be awesome to see your stuff. Wraith, I am really liking how this army is taking shape!


----------



## covey

cool, I may be able to get it done at the end of the week, but be warned, I've only got the armour done


----------



## The Wraithlord

Got some more work done on the Warriors now, bone areas are pretty much done, weapons just need highlights, same with the leather of the boots and gloves. I will try to get some pics up tomorrow.



> What I would suggest is the saddle mount, where you're going to switch in the Khorne lord should be a nest of skulls.


That is something I am definitely going to look into as I think the idea could work very well k:

Regarding the dragon the more I think about it, the less I like the idea of using actual modelling chains. I think I am going to have to go a different way as far as that goes. One suggestion that was made was the idea of making the stone that the dragon is leaping off of into a chaos shrine of some kind. Been thinking about this idea and I think it is the way to go. Add a ton of skulls, fill in the elf runes on it already and replace with chaos symbols, bolt on actual molded symbols and add an alter perhaps. I think that, together with a bit of gs conversion added to the model itself such as faces on the wings and extra spikes, and the lava look on the exposed skin would really make the model into a definite chaos dragon.

Thoughts folks?


----------



## Riandro

got another idea for you, you could make the dragon breath fire? i Slighty remeber a person doing this with thier High Elf Dragon and it looked so dymanic, ill go try find a link to it for you wraith.



















then i found these blighters, 
http://www.coolminiornot.com/215789
http://www.ultraforgeminiatures.com/dragon.html


----------



## Creon

Riandro said:


> got another idea for you, you could make the dragon breath fire? i Slighty remeber a person doing this with thier High Elf Dragon and it looked so dymanic, i'll go try find a link to it for you wraith.


http://armorcast.com/store/advanced...Csid=a6233bbabba471966ed0382142c00e86&x=0&y=0

These are great Flame Effects.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Hmmm, dunno if I like the flame effects as it is a very static looking thing that is supposed to show the movement of flame. One of my pet peeves I guess.

Anyway, update on the Warriors. Finally knocked out the second squad and this time I spent a slight bit more time highlighting them while still maintaining the grim and dark look I think.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Those boys look so good wraith

I can't wait to see more, what else have you got planned?

Reaper


----------



## Vaz

If anyone decides to click on Riandro's links (Particularly the CMON link), have a check at the site http://www.the2blackdragons.com - they do some reallynice work. Most importantly for me, some War Lions with High Elves riding them! Whoop!

Still, the Chaos Dragon is quite good, 2 headed, but really nice.


----------



## Syph

They're some damn sexy warriors there Wraith. That link was interesting Vaz -are they just making conversions and then doing resin moulds of them? The Dark Elf dragon is ace, but it's clearly just a corsair and some other bits on a heavily modelled dragon.


----------



## Vaz

Now you mention it, they could well be... Not sure how legal that is (i.e. It's probably not), as I've seen that the Dragons are all just based on the Plastic High Elf Dragon.

I've also seen the Deciever in their (GDoS Model), and those White Lion Lions are obviously the Games Workshop ones... Eh, at least you can go to a tournament with them :laugh:


----------



## squeek

It looked to me like he was offering a conversion service, as in buying minis making them in to something bespoke then posting them to you for a fee. Might be wrong though. It looked like he had sprayed them with grey primer on some of them at least.


----------



## Creon

Looked like he was offering GW pieces made into what you wanted. But I could be wrong. All of them are primered, I think.


----------



## The Wraithlord

And that site has nothing to do with the project log really


----------



## Syph

Think Vaz was offering it as a link due the Chaos Dragon. My bad, I derailed it a bit!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Wip pics of the Dragon Chaos Lord.


















I decided not to use the current Khorne Lord that I have for a couple of reasons, mainly that A) it isn't painted near to GD standards and won't be without stripping it, and B) using him would have limited me to a Khorne heavy piece in total and I wish to keep the entire thing unfocused on a single god. I used an older Knight as the rider and the fit is actually better than the Klord as well. Thoughts folks?


----------



## Viscount Vash

I love the spikes on his helmet Wraith.

He does look like he is leaning forward a bit too much for the overall dynamics of the thing to my eye a bit though.


----------



## Damned Fist

What are you planning on doing with the dragon as far as converting? (if any) I personally liked the idea of faces and skulls in the webbing of the wings like the one on Black Dragon. I think that an idea like this would look awesome with your 'lava' painting scheme.k:


----------



## The Wraithlord

> He does look like he is leaning forward a bit too much for the overall dynamics of the thing to my eye a bit though


He is a bit but there isn't much I can do about it simply because of the angle of the neck. However, the dragon is angled slightly down so in person it works I think as it makes the rider look like he is actually riding the dragon, not just sitting on it.



> What are you planning on doing with the dragon as far as converting? (if any) I personally liked the idea of faces and skulls in the webbing of the wings like the one on Black Dragon.


Actually I am thinking of doing just that, adding some more spikes/chains to it as well, and -possibly- trying to sculpt some more armour on him or at least chaos up the armour he has..


----------



## inquisitoryorei

extremely awesome painting skills. the khorne lord is my favorite of these models so far.


----------



## aegius

Very, very smexy indeed. Once again you've impressed me.


----------



## Azwraith

just amazing a true inspiration

can you tell me how you do you cloaks is it just red washes onto the black layering up to the raised areas?


----------



## Syph

Viscount Vash said:


> I love the spikes on his helmet Wraith.
> 
> He does look like he is leaning forward a bit too much for the overall dynamics of the thing to my eye a bit though.


Unless it's the High Elves you get in the kit, it is a total cow to get the rider in the right position. Not to pimp my own thread Wraith, but as we're at similar stages I can perhaps offer some suggestions?

Carefully bend the back legs of the dragon that are attached to the stand. It makes the dragon less like he's swooping down and gives a more horizontal angle to him like a take-off. The other suggestion maybe worth considering is dumping the throne to give your Lord a bit more room.

The other suggestion I would make is to shave a little of the back of the saddle down, and maybe even bulk up a little bit of the saddle beneath the Lord? 

It's an absolutely awesome kit which I found a joy to assemble. The Lord was easily the hardest part of assembly for me, and yet I used the High Elf legs, plastic Corsair torso and cloak and High Elf arms. A metal Chaos Lord is far trickier!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Not bad suggestions Syph, tried a couple of them actually and still ended up going with the lord in the same position. It is just the most..... natural fit for that model. If I had an extra plastic knight it might have been different but I have to work with what I have. Definitely spot on about it being a breeze to assemble though!

Seeing as I needed a Sorcerer Lord riding a Disc of Tzeentch, I threw a few parts together and came up with this for a start. What do you guys think?











Edit: holy shit, 6000+ posts!


----------



## Underground Heretic

I like it, Wraith. An odd combination of bits but I have faith that you can turn it into a nice model.


----------



## AM.

It looks great imo.


----------



## Damned Fist

hmmmm, not seeing anything there!?! not sure as to why that would be.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Still the case? I used the direct link option from PB.


----------



## NurglingStomper

Wow looking really good Wraith, but who am I kidding,*ALL* your stuff looks good.


----------



## Hoskalin

Wow, Wraith, you are an amazing painter. I love the army so far, it looks fantastic k:. Looking forward to seeing the rest of it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Just a small update. I have my 5 man mounted Marauder unit about halfway done now, in the same paint scheme obviously. Tried to take pics to post and my camera died. Once it charges, pics will be forthcoming.

Camera is back up. Here is a couple wip shots of my mounted Marauders.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Nice start to the marauders Wraith. It's nce to see you've finally started these boys again

What's in pipeline after the marauders?


----------



## Franko1111

good to see your still kicking and painting nice work as always
+rep


----------



## Damned Fist

> Nice start to the marauders Wraith.


Agreed! Good start indeed. The only question I have is, are all the horses going to look the same? (No varigation in colours or markings from one to another) I don't think that it really matters one way or the other..., I'm just curious.:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Yeah they are. Adds to the completeness of the army in my mind.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Blimey, I haven't checked this project in months and yet you're still going and brilliant as always. If anything I'd say you've improved, certainly seems that way looking at your marauder horsemen, the horses particularly look spectacular. And as always, you're metallics are spot on


----------



## Azwraith

Wraithlord, i have been looking through alot of your stuff and how do you keep your paints so smooth.. i cant see any brush lines at all.. is there a way to do this without doing a million layers.. i just find my paint always come out a bit streaky.. is it my bruth or my paints or both?


----------



## Kagon

Hah, yea we're talking about this now in the chatroom, really amazing stuff man. I'm stunned, great job all around.


----------



## The Wraithlord

> Wraithlord, i have been looking through alot of your stuff and how do you keep your paints so smooth.. i cant see any brush lines at all.. is there a way to do this without doing a million layers.. i just find my paint always come out a bit streaky.. is it my bruth or my paints or both?


Sorry for the immensely long delay to this reply Az. When it comes to painting, I use fairly watery paints in general. This means a few more coats but not as many as you would think. What really smooths it out for me is that I make HEAVY use of GW's washes when I paint. In fact, the skin on the horses for example. That is quite literally 3 coats of paint that ends up significantly brighter than the end result followed by more than a few layers of washes. The way I paint, I build up my layers to a fairly bright level and then use washes in successive coats to darken the model down to where I want. Hell, even the metals are done in the same way with mithril silver being added to the main colour before I use washes to darken down to the look I want. It is nowhere near as hard as you might think and the thing to keep in mind with this army is that the paint scheme is quite simple and very easy and quick to achieve.

Here is the latest stage of the Marauders. They are finished now for the most part with just a few minor details to be picked out like earrings and such and the bases need doing. I intend to base the entire army at once which explains why they aren't finished yet.


















Also, here is my sip Warshrine based on a Chaos chariot with the new Knights pulling it along. The new Knight models are SO much better than the old ones that it was a no brainer to use them as the steeds for the shrine. Not done yet is a pile of skulls that I want to add to the bed of the chariot itself to disguise the banner pole going through the base of the chariot and into the base itself for stability. Both riders also come off for storage purposes.


----------



## jpunk

Woohoo! Two logs I get to look through!
That Warshrine looks excellent, dude. I'd rep ya again, but, y'know...


----------



## Advertise

The Wraithlord said:


>


Holy cow. Those are nice.
How did you paint those horns?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Very simple. White basecoat, Devlan Mud wash, Gryphonne Sepia wash.


----------



## Damned Fist

First..., the army is coming along great! Having seen these on the table they are truly first rate tournament readyk: Looking at the war shrine again, however, I really like the work that you have done on this so far but I still think that the chariot needs something more to fill it in a bit. Not overboard mind you..., just a little something-something!?:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Perhaps another warrior standing in the front before the banner?


----------



## bobss

Hows the Hellcannon going btw? 

You posted pics of it assembled, quite some months ago, but we`ve seen none of it painted, thats if, you have painted it...


----------



## Damned Fist

The Wraithlord said:


> Perhaps another warrior standing in the front before the banner?



Maybe. But it could end up looking like just a fancy chariot. Is there something else that could be put in there that would scream "I'm a war shrine"? (Perhaps the remains of sacrifices or some relic?) I don't know..., anybody else have some ideas?


----------



## MaidenManiac

Damned Fist said:


> Maybe. But it could end up looking like just a fancy chariot. Is there something else that could be put in there that would scream "I'm a war shrine"? (Perhaps the remains of sacrifices or some relic?) I don't know..., anybody else have some ideas?


I kind of agree here with DF. Personally I think the "knights with a wagon behind them" will look like a fancy chariot regardless of how you make it :dunno:

How about using an Ogre/Minotaur/random other big guy instead? Or marauders/warrior pulling it, like the corpse cart?
How about inverting it, so the "Chariot body" is in the front and the shaft they pull normally with is behind the wagon so they push it ahead of them (once again big guy/warriors)? Might require more wheels this way of course


----------



## bobss

Touche MaidenManiac

A Corpse Cart, with a Warrior/<arauder-beserker riding it, with a fuck-load of skulls everywhere, and a banner rising from the back of it, ON FIRE, with yet more skulls, being pulled by two Chaos Steeds....

Helpful?


----------



## Creon

I think four wheels says "temple" more than two. Mine is two axles and platforms from the chaos chariot, with four pillars and a sacrificial altar on top, with statuary, pulled by two empire steeds. My second is an ogre hauling that dwarven alter-thing we got two base sets ago.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Well due to a lack of general Fantasy bitz I will have to base the shrine on what I have here already. I may be able to use some of the bitz I have to shrine it up a bit.

And in answer to the previous question, no the hellcannon is not painted yet.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Little bit more work done now. Got the first parts of the metals done on the warriors and the time to get into the washes to get them where I want to be has arrived. They look bright now but they will be substantially darker when I am done with them.










Also, after a LONG LONG hiatus, I have finally begun to fully paint my Juggernaut. For those of you who don't remember what the lord looked like this pic should help:










His armour is a tad more red than the warriors of the army while still fitting in nicely. The juggernaut itself will be even more red and nearly entirely metallics (skulls, tassels are about the only non metallics on the model after all). Here is the first updated shot with the main metallic basecoat done and the first wash layers begun.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Finally more stuff from Wraith :biggrin: Looking good so far man. Look forward to getting sucked back into this thread.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Little bit more on the Lord


----------



## Damned Fist

The 'lava' effect in the cracks of the armour look fantastic. Good work so far!


----------



## Tossidin

:shok:
...
..........................

"Stops drooling"

.....................................

Outstanding work as always! The lava effects in the cracks really makes it pop! I am really looking forward to see the lord finished!!!!! :victory:


----------



## Winged_Human

Hey man,
I've got a Cryx Warmachine Army that has kind of a similar paint scheme, Yet I've been using a lava like look to replace their internal necrotite firing the jacks and such. I would REALLY love to know how you got the lavato look s well as it does in the cracks, and give it that "glow" around the edges of the armor plating.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Well first, check out this tutorial I posted awhile back on power weapons as it shows the colours I used and how I did it: Simple and effective power weapons.

As for how I did it on this model, the only difference between the tutorial and this model is that I just started working with the darker colours from a small distance away from the cracks and went inwards. The final bright spots that you see were done with my smallest brush using just the tip and basically 'dotted' in where I felt they would look best.


----------



## bobss

Hi Wraith, some nice stuff here and good to see it back again. But I have a question: do you think its wise to pin the two sides of the metal Daemonic Mount (From the box with the Lord/Exalted) together?


----------



## The Wraithlord

If you mean the horse being ridden by the dude with the hammer, I didn't pin it. If I recall, it had pins built into it that fit just fine into the second half. And even if not, I still didn't pin it and have had no trouble with it because of that.

Bit more work done on the Juggernaut.


----------



## The Wraithlord

More work done on the Juggernaut. The gold is finished now, the chainmail is nearly complete, the pistons and such are almost finished as well. And of course aside from the chips that need fixing the rider has been done for ages. Once I finish the details I just mentioned off I will do the skulls and spikes and paint the teeth/mouth area in a lava effect similar to the spaces between the armour plates and finish off any little details left such as the scalp under the chin and the nose ring. Getting there finally


----------



## Blackheart_101

:shok: :shok: :shok: :shok: :shok: :shok: :shok: :shok: :shok: :shok: :shok:


----------



## MaidenManiac

That gold is damn sweet, nothing short of it. Cant wait to see the lava-idea in the mouth, sounds like it will fit like a glove on the Juggernaut


----------



## The Wraithlord

Got the Hellcannon and Warshrine primed and ready. Also have the skulls on the Jugger ready for washing and all the metal areas finished now. All that is left on that is the touch ups on the rider, the skull washes, the teeth, and the fur patch under the chin.


















I also am working on a full unit of Warriors at the same time and making a tutorial for Heresy Online on how I paint them while I do it. I don't have pics of the entire unit but each one of them is done to this level now.










EDIT: Updated pics of the Juggernaut. Skulls are done now, all that is left is the teeth, the fur under the chin, the touch ups on the rider, and the base.


----------



## Blackheart_101

Holy s**t !!! 
Btw, can't wait to see the Hellcanon finished, bet it'll be awsome!
here, have some rep


----------



## Orochi

Teeth on the juggernaut need work. Apart from that.. (Y)


----------



## The Wraithlord

Well the Juggernaut is done with only the touch ups on the rider left. Once those are done I will upload pics of it as well. Base still needs to be done but I will be doing the bases for the entire army at the same time. In the meantime, here are a couple of pics of the wip hellcannon.


----------



## Blackheart_101

Looks cool.
Again, can't wait to see it finished.
Btw, can you post some pictures of the finished Jugger ?


----------



## Damned Fist

Well..., this seems to be an appropriate place to make my 1700th post. (Since Wraiths thread is were I started here):wink:



I have to say; "Oh my gosh!:shok: That hell cannon is looking awesome. Really fantastic work I and can't wait to see this one finished in person. Keep at itk:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Juggernaut Lord is finished. Just the base left to do (doing all the bases at once later). Ended up going with the lava look for the teeth. I gave the metallic teeth a try and did not like it at all, just didn't look right.


----------



## Shadowmancer

have to say that the toned down effect is brilliant and is something that I have been trying to do as a whole. Love the lava effect as well.


----------



## Blackheart_101

As always, your work is beyond inspireing. Absolutley love the lava effect on the teeth, adds to the Khorne-y feeling, and as a whole think it is awsome work. Congrats.


----------



## Damned Fist

Yep! I like the look of the 'lava' teeth.k:


----------



## The Wraithlord

With that Lord done, I am now working on the Hellcannon and the Warriors. For now, just a pic of the hellcannon.


----------



## Blackheart_101

Nice. The yellow really brings out the skulls in the hull. Looking forward to seeing some warriors, too. Keep up the great work.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Latest work to show now. The warrior unit is nearly done with only the bases, weapons and small details to finish like the faces on a couple, etc.










And the latest work on the hellcannon and crew. The metal is mostly done now but to intend to add some oxidization and such to it still. The skulls/faces of the main barrel are also done. Once all the main paint of the model is done, including the bone areas and others that I have yet to touch, I intend on doing some OSL to the model in order to further reinforce the idea that the barrel of the cannon is throwing off a hellish, burning light.


----------



## Salio

Those are looking very good, the subdued brass look is great on those warriors, as well as the hellcannon. I didn't notice how much detail that cannon had on it until i saw these pics. I really like all the gears in the wheels, you did a good job of making those noticeable. Great work!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Thanks Salio.

I am somewhat inclined to agree with another poster in the hellcannon thread I started that the metal areas would look better if they were even darker. I might try a few black washes to darken the metal even further, only in a single spot to see how it goes. I might just have to anyway if I want the OSL to look right on it.


----------



## Blackheart_101

> Thanks Salio.
> 
> I am somewhat inclined to agree with another poster in the hellcannon thread I started that the metal areas would look better if they were even darker. I might try a few black washes to darken the metal even further, only in a single spot to see how it goes. I might just have to anyway if I want the OSL to look right on it.


Perhaps. That's gonna bring out the lighter parts even more, though, but I guess it'll be nice. Btw, you could use some of those FW weathering powders on the hellcanon, it would do wonders for it (though I think that the weathering will look better if the metal areas are lighter). Anyway, what you've done so far is great, keep it up.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Latest update on the hellcannon


















I think I may have to go brighter with the OSL, especially closer to the barrel of the cannon itself.


----------



## Hudson

how much do you have to pay your paint brush to cooperate the way it does?? mine along with the paints seem to be having a small revolution and go on strike whenever asked to do anything remotely artistic....

great work man it all looks fantastic


----------



## Blackheart_101

As always, I am speechless.k: Keep it up.


----------



## Azwraith

the bloody brass effect you got on the juggernaughts armour is the highlight of that piece for me like everything is amazing but that just makes the whole mini come together nice work duuude.


----------



## shaantitus

You must get tired of getting nothing but praise and huge buckets of rep for painting skills. One of the burdens of being insanely tallented I suppose. On the plus side it is not something I have to worry about. Have some more rep. Not sure what you will do with it but have some anyway.


----------



## The Wraithlord

I am just glad that people like my models really.


HUGE UPDATE:

Alright, I finished off the warriors (and of course forgot pics, next time I promise), have nearly finished the Hellcannon and dwarves, started on the basecoating of the warshrine, and started on the next 5 knights. Here are the pics.




















































I would be really interested in what your opinions are, especially concerning the OSL on the hellcannon and the armour of the knights. I am not sure if I should go brighter still with the osl and the knights are meant to be very similar to the the first unit I painted but have a greenish tint to the armour as they are nurgle knights.


----------



## Azwraith

seriously love how your army is so brass heavy... chaos and brass are like peas in a pod and it just looks so good.

you should do some weathering effects like mix white and goblin green and make a wash out of it then was the recesses of the brass will look really nice.. 

then again maybe its not the look your going for!


----------



## Damned Fist

Wow!...are you ever pumping these out! Great workk: Despite how fast these are coming along they are still top notch painting. I love the Hell Cannon.:victory:


----------



## HorusReborn

sweet hellcannon Wraith! I've been watching your progress, well done! Though I'm sure the pics don't do it justice!


----------



## Mrchaos

Love your Hellcannon and the sourcelighting. Can't wait to see the Chaos Knights done.


----------



## Damned Fist

HorusReborn said:


> sweet hellcannon Wraith! I've been watching your progress, well done! Though I'm sure the pics don't do it justice!


Right you are Horus..., I saw the Hell cannon in person and I can tell it is more impressive in person than in the pics. The source lighting seems to make a lot more sense when you see it live verses in the pictures. I'm not sure why that is. Either way, however, it is a very impressive model.k:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Nother update. Dwarfs are done, hellcannon is pretty much done as well with maybe some slight details left here and there. The warshrine has begun its many washes now and the knights are about halfway to being finished. 


















































I did something a little different this time with the knights and used boltgun to highlight some of the edges and scratches in order to bring out the green armour a bit more. What do you guys think? Also, is the blue colouring on the hellcannon enough or should I go with more for it to look like real oxidization?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Newest update. Knights are farther along now and nearly done aside from small details here and there. Also started on the second sorcerer that I am taking to the Warmasters tournament in March.


----------



## Tossidin

Stunning.......... Do I need to say more? 

They look really good, and I really look forward to seeing that sorcerer finished. Keep up the good work man! :victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Thanks man, glad at least someone like that last update 

Now onto the current update.


----------



## Azwraith

ohhh i likey the green looks nice on those sheilds... i like how they are nurgle but not stupidly overflowing with guts etc.. still looks like the can actually fight


----------



## dthwish09

absolutly fantastic, i never realized how beautiful the WoC models where, thank you


----------



## The Wraithlord

Well the time has come and the army is finished. That's right, finished. Once my camera batteries are recharged tomorrow I will take pics of the entire lot but for now I have a verbal update for you. Not only is the sorc and the knights from the last batch of pics finished but I have also finished off the movement trays complete with rock and snow, given the dwarfs from the hellcannon bases to match and magnetized the entire army to the trays, which kicks ass as I never have to worry about models falling over lol. All bases have been painted white to match as well. The only things I have left to paint are the giant, the dragon lord, and the warshrine actually, none of which are a regular use model. I will finish off the warshrine before the other two however as the giant and the dragon need mondo conversion work still.

Officially, this is the first army I have completely finished. Once the pics are up I will be done with updates for the most part (giant/dragon will grace this space at some point of course) and progress will once again commence with the Thousand Sons.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Oooooo goodies...

You just keep getting better mate I got a lot of catching up to do in here.
Looking forward to you batteries being charged.


----------



## Varakir

Congrats on completing a truly beautiful army :victory:

Looking forward to seeing those army pics, and *really* looking forward to seeing more Tsons.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ok here is the update. First are the pics of the finished units by themselves.


























































































And a full army shot










Also, for the tournament I am heading up to this weekend the first day is a doubles tourney and here are some picks of both my army and my teammates army on the display base we made. Full kudos to my doubles partner for the display base.


----------



## Blackheart_101

Well ... just combine what anyone on this thread has ever written about Wratih's painting. And triple that. That's how great the completed army looks. +rep as always


----------



## shaantitus

Hangs head in shame. We are not worthy.
Since the release of the Warriors of chaos models i have seen plenty of them. These are truly spectacular and the only completed army of them that i have seen.

Rep for being disgustingly skilled and for being one of the rare people in this hobby who has actually completed an army.


----------



## Syph

Jesus, that's just awesome Wraith. Your army has come together brilliantly, and what a cool doubles display base to top it all off. Love the subtleness of the green on the Nurgle Knights - a perfect example of making things look good without being gaudy or OTT.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. All the work I put into the army was worth it however as this weekends tournament saw my teammate and I walk away with the Best Painted Adversaries award (oh and a Stegadon model as well ).


----------



## Tossidin

:shok:


That is just so... awesome....! 
It is nice to see your army finally completed wraith! Congratulasions with the best painted :grin:


----------



## Syph

Did you ever sort the dragon Wraith?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Unfortunately no. I tried to do some gs work on the wings and fucked it up somewhat large. Need to file/sand that shit off and redo the rider before I get going on that. I used the old knight body for the rider and didn't like the looks of it so I traded some bitz with a friend to get a new knight body for it. Never fear, I will get to it and the giant and post them here in time. I will finish off the warshrine first however.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Lol reading that last post makes me shake my head as I never finished the warshrine, giant, or dragon. Once I found out they weren't worth taking I never continued work on them. However a new armybook and an upcoming tournament have inspired some more work on the army so here is a quick look at what I have going on.


















As soon as I saw that model I knew I was going to make it into a bsb, hands down. The bloody pose is just perfect for it. I am also planning on putting a Tzeentch icon on the top of the banner. Along with this, I am also doing repair work on the rest of the army as I have a fuckton of bitz that have broken off, chips galore, bases needing retouching. I have also switched to a 10 man knight block so I have to paint up another one to replace the second bannerman I have.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good curl on the banner, although I think I spy a thumbprint.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Thanks Dave, appreciated. You do see a thumbprint as well as a ton of lumps in the banner thanks to somewhat older gs. Looking at it this morning makes me realize that I will have to do it again. Not happy with the shape of the banner, the lumpiness, how thin it is, etc.


----------



## VanAlberict

Just joined up to make a comment about your army and maybe look for some input on mine (other thread)

they look amazing hands down; the subtle play with the colors actually helps out but theres enough of it to make them not appear just bland. 

looking forward to whats to come


----------



## Deathwingjunkie

Wraith, I'd suggest using the banner from your warshrine, skip making a GS banner, just make the pole a bit longer and it should look fine, assuming you never plan on using the shrine again that is.


----------

